# Solar Homebrew Video



## Tom (Oct 27, 2009)

Look what one of the home brew stores in Princeton NJ is doing. And to think he is only 30 miles from me..
(think he is OBSESSED ? ?) maybe a mad scientist?
Comments.....

Here is a link to a video of the process:
http://www.viddler.com/explore/tgob/videos/162/553.573/


----------



## VineRipe (Dec 23, 2009)

LOL Tom,

My wife is pretty sure I'm completely around the bend, but guess she figures after 33 years of putting up with me, they won't take me back for a refund.

She came in this past spring, and I was sitting in the living room, up to my eyeballs in corrugated doublewall board I had scavenged from the local furniture store dumpster, Elmer's glue, newspaper and aluminum foil. And no, she didn't ask if I had lost my mind, as she figured this out LONG ago.

Anyway, after spending a total of ten dollars (my first attempt involved a plastic sheet that I kept puncturing) I had perfected my solar oven. The ten bucks was for a sheet of glass.

She doesn't feel too badly about it now, though, as I only use one piece of cookware and two painted flat black jars to cook most of our meals in when the sun is shining. Talk about a pork roast! Just put it in the sun, turn the cooker to follow the sun a couple of times, and don't worry about it. You come back at sundown, take it up, and it's done to perfection. Living this close to the Big Swamp ANYTHING we can do to keep from heating up the house she has found she likes. The fact that roasts, chicken, gumbos, jambalayas, soups, etc. don't have me messing up her kitchen is frosting on that cake.

I'd guess from my own state of mind, OBSESSED would be the correct choice! lol


----------



## Green Mountains (Dec 24, 2009)

Imagine how quickly you could fry and ant with that thing.


----------

